# Stuffed Peppers TNT



## kadesma (Nov 1, 2012)

Place a rack in the center of the oven. and preheat it to 375 or 400. Oil a 3x9 baking dish. Cut 2 red and 2 yellow bells into quarters the long way remove seeds and white membranes. Put the wedges cut side up in oiled pan. Put 1 can of oil packed tuna in a bowl with the oil. Stir in 1 large tomato that you finely chopped, add 1/2 cup of bread crumbs,2 tab. rinsed chopped capers, 2 Tab. finely chopped flat leaf parsley,add salt and pepper to taste, spoon this into the peppers. pour 1/2 cup of dry white wine around your peppers and then drizzle with evoo. Bake 40 min or til tender .

   Makes a great part of an anti-pasto plate.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 2, 2012)

I know I would love this one 

I love peppers and tuna


----------



## Hoot (Nov 2, 2012)

Gonna have to try this!
Thanks!


----------



## Addie (Nov 2, 2012)

The standard recipe in these here parts is hamburger and rice. I only pick at the filling and can't eat the pepper. A lot of folks I know use a Spanish Rice recipe and add the hamburger. I have never tasted any one of them where the rice was cooked through.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I know I would love this one
> 
> I love peppers and tuna


Use the olive oil packed imported tuna not water packed it will be yummy.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 2, 2012)

I will for sure Kades, I only tuna in oil


----------



## kadesma (Nov 2, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Gonna have to try this!
> Thanks!


 You're welcome. Hope you enjoy it.
kades


----------

